# Need Judo Info



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi all

Looking to start judo as soon as possible, but need to pay off some debts first. Im looking for info that can hold me over untill I start classes. Good books, websites, opinions, schools, or whatever info you think would be usefull. Im in North east PA if anyone knows anyplace that is good locally.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 3, 2003)

Judo isn't really something you can learn from a book as a beginner. You really need to be shown how to do several moves before you can really start to understand how to teach yourself from a book. Best bet would be to save your money and wait until you start training.


----------



## Yari (Mar 5, 2003)

I can understand your egerness, but I agree with Aegis.

Wait until you can start. Then you can us all the energy you want on praticing judo.

/Yari


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 5, 2003)

Well it is income tax time......


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I figure waiting is a good idea but it is going to be about 4 months. Im looking forward to Judo, i did alot of searching beforeni realized Judo would be the best choice for me personally.

Income tax time???


----------



## Abbax8 (Mar 6, 2003)

NE PA- are you near Scranton/Wilkes Barre area? I'm in Cental PA but was originally from near Philly, there are good clubs in the state, can you be more specific?

                                                              Peace
                                                               Dennis


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 6, 2003)

Im in scranton. And i hope there are some good clubs/schools around. Which schools do you recommend?  i have a 2 maybe 3 in mind, but i have to check them out still.


----------



## Abbax8 (Mar 7, 2003)

Mr. Murty has a school there. While I do not know him personally I have heard good things about him, judo is a small community. What are the names of the other instructors. I am more familiar with the Philly area, and now Altoona, PA, which is where I teach.


                                                            Peace
                                                              Dennis


----------



## Chuck (Mar 7, 2003)

Try looking into a local Rec center. Sometimes they have judo or other classes for less money.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 8, 2003)

Yeah, Murty's school is at the top of my list, there are 2 other places i found but i dont know who runs them. I think Ill probably go with Murty, his school seems a little more stable. I think the other one is a club in a local university, and im not sure if the 3rd place is still even open. 

I have about 5 months beore i can join though.:wah:


----------



## ace (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben22 _
> *Hi all
> 
> Looking to start judo as soon as possible, but need to pay off some debts first. Im looking for info that can hold me over untill I start classes. Good books, websites, opinions, schools, or whatever info you think would be usefull. Im in North east PA if anyone knows anyplace that is good locally.  *



There are some good Books & Videos out There
Books for Begining Try Play The Game Judo
By Justin Dando.
it's verry good  

Other good Judo Books are Neil Adams Armlocks
Kodokan Judo By Jigoro Kano.

For Videos try modern judo By Neil adams
And The Mike Swain Tapes.

U can Learn From books & Videos But it's
Better to train With someone Who has put in some Time.
To Both The art & the sport.


----------

